# bear & **** hunting clubs?



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

any hunting clubs in virginia bear or **** hunt?


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

try these contacts

Old Dominion Coonhunters Association
Hartwood, Virginia 
Telephone 540-286-0712 
Contact: Steve Wray or Dennis Robinson [email protected]

http://www.virginiabearhunters.org/fyi.html


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

EFishent said:


> try these contacts
> 
> Old Dominion Coonhunters Association
> Hartwood, Virginia
> ...


Smyth County **** Club
Rt. 3 Box 588C, Marion, Virginia 
Telephone: 540-783-2578 
Contact: Tim Oakes or Dean Testerment


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

thanks for the info ill give them a call


----------

